# Nothing like using ALL the tarmac !!!



## Irreverent (Sep 1, 2009)

A fully loaded Russian IL-76 cargo plane......Payload 1 million pounds!!!!

Listen to the "controllers" in the tower  (who are Australian) "The Vodka Burner" as the Aussies call it, literally uses every inch of runway....... 

http://www.alexisparkinn.com/photogallery/Videos/2008-2-9-Il76-in-Australia.wmv

"I hope I have enough film left for the crash.....: :shock:


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2009)

That FUC***** BIG !!!!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 1, 2009)

It's like watching Rosie O' Donnel pilot a hang glider.


----------



## Azure (Sep 1, 2009)

Jesus.  Fucking Russians.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 1, 2009)

"We have Smirnoff" XD


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 2, 2009)

Barak said:


> That FUC***** BIG !!!!



Yeah, she's a big one....and the high wing enables her to take off from grass strips too.



Bambi said:


> It's like watching Rosie O' Donnel pilot a hang glider.



I was drinking coffee....its everywhere now.



AzurePhoenix said:


> Jesus.  Fucking Russians.



Yeah, I'll bet that a big portion of that 1 million pound payload is the pilot-in-commands balls.   Climb, cruise and stall speeds are all the same speed on that bird. :shock:



LizardKing said:


> "We have Smirnoff" XD



They'd need it!


----------

